# can you make covers for uncovered hopper cars?



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

the main industry we are gonna put on our railroad is going to be a brewery so we need covered hopper but they are hard to find in most road names and since i already have some uncovered hoppers can i just make lids for them or something?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

NorthwestGarrattGuy said:


> since i already have some uncovered hoppers can i just make lids for them or something


Why not? Good 3D print project!


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> Why not? Good 3D print project!


good but um i can find any pitures of the tops of the 2 covered hopper avablible from piko


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

NorthwestGarrattGuy said:


> i can find any pitures


Google is your friend. . .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe not ha ha!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

You might try looking for someone with the Model Railroader Magazine DVD (or purchase one). Not knowing exactly what you are looking for, the following issues have covered hopper drawings.
8/52, 8/64, 2/74, 4/76, 7/93, 6/95, and 2/2000.

Hope this will help. Another thought, spend some time looking at YouTube videos, there are sometimes overhead shots of the trains. It is a long shot, but a fun one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can just barely see the "cover" on some of the Piko catalog pages, very simple, square hatches. Ribs between the hatches and a narrow walkway.

Here is a typical example (shown for the hatch detail)










Greg


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You can just barely see the "cover" on some of the Piko catalog pages, very simple, square hatches. Ribs between the hatches and a narrow walkway.
> 
> Here is a typical example (shown for the hatch detail)
> 
> ...


thats actully really useful


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a wide variation in covers, so anything similar will be prototypical.

Greg


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> There is a wide variation in covers, so anything similar will be prototypical.
> 
> Greg


ok i am basicly just trying to replicate one of the covers from the NYC grain hopper they make as a lid for my ATSF and Union pacific hoppers


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

A few years ago I gave the info that Piko was selling spare parts separatly. And if you have a Piko covered hopper, you can read on the instruction the part number. Then just order it from Piko. This would work for Piko cars and perhaps could be ajusted to MTH ones. I wouldn't give the link and E mail adress as I last used it about 7 years ago. You could order trucks, ends, brake gear etc.


----------

